# Good pics of insects



## troutcar (Apr 10, 2004)

My wife saw a strange beetle on the patio last week. Later that week she came home with a book from the National Audubon Society called Field Guide to North American Insects and Spiders. She got it at the library (Section 595.7) While looking through it I realized there is almost every type of insect one may wish to tie. Nothing like having a good image of a insect you wish to imitate.  I pass this along as it may help someone in their quest to find a good basis for a tie. 

I made a fly this past week. It was orange and had three bubble sections.. Head, thorax, addomen and black feather up front. Nothing specific but it got many hits and a few fish. 

I love that hit from a fish when the fly hits the surface and BAMM... Nothing like making your own fly and catching a fish to me....


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..congrats


----------

